# Show Name Opinions?



## ManeEvent (Dec 1, 2008)

King of the Wind? I guess that's just as long as your original name, but I love that name...love that book. I think I"ve read it 30 times! 

King's Pride? 
King's Jewel?
Divine King?


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Sky's Ransom, King's Sky, Sky Dancer, King of the Sky


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*I think no matter what we do announcers are going to mess up our horses names. I am willing to put money on it that if I changed D's name to "horse" our announcers would mess it up. His name is Dartanion and the most common mistake is "Dartman!" or "Dartania" I just hollar over "It's Dartanion" and smile. On my entery forms lately I'll write his name something like this:*

*Dartanion (Dar-Tan-yon) just to help them out :wink: lol*

*Did you want king in the name? *

*Jumping King*
*King of Jump*
*King Me*
*Blue King*
*King of the ring?*


----------



## ditzydoo (Jul 23, 2008)

haha sounds just like in NZ
my horse is S.C ginga boy i get al sorts for him
ginger boy , S.C gingi boy, someones even called him ginger ninja 
at this rate i would just put his paddock name 'craig' on but hey would say that wrng to!
i like king me and kings ranson how bout these
Thats Mr King
respect the king
or maybe just plain King??


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

ditzydoo said:


> haha sounds just like in NZ
> my horse is S.C ginga boy i get al sorts for him
> ginger boy , S.C gingi boy, someones even called him ginger ninja
> at this rate i would just put his paddock name 'craig' on but hey would say that wrng to!
> ...


Ginger Ninja? :lol: nice. I think I'm going to stick to my guys registered name.


----------



## ditzydoo (Jul 23, 2008)

yer lol its quite strange the things they come up with!
went to a show yesterday with my mums mare J.Ks chital they called her S.K.S Chipelle strange ae!!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Gee, I like I'm Gonna Be King. As said, they'll screw it up no matter what you do, so why stress it?


----------



## LMW (Mar 1, 2007)

I agree with the above post I'm Gonna be King is a nice name but i feel ya when the announcer screws up the horses name. Although for me its the horse and rider's last name lol


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions! 

& yeah, its really not worth stressing about, but between my last name and his show name, theres always something pronounced wrong. I even corrected them and they still got it wrong, & we showed at the same place with the same people the entire show season! haha 

The thing that really sent me over the edge was that someone spelled his show name and my last name wrong on our end of the year certificate. That annoyed me a little bit xD


----------

